# Perdu mon mot de passe et j'ai pas de cd



## roms-7973 (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tout le monde voila j'explique j'ai perdu mon mot de passe d'admiistrateur et je retrouve plus mon cd d'installation je peux faire comment ? merci pour vos conseil


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2012)

Mieux chercher pour retrouver le CD d'install ou pleurer (oui le post est un peu vieux, mais la réponse toujours valable)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juin 2012)

roms-7973 a dit:


> Bonjour a tout le monde voila j'explique j'ai perdu mon mot de passe d'admiistrateur et je retrouve plus mon cd d'installation je peux faire comment ? merci pour vos conseil


Ton profile indique "Lion".
Pas de CD avec Lion, donc pas de panique


----------



## roms-7973 (15 Juillet 2012)

et comment faire alors ? Merci


----------



## David16 (15 Juillet 2012)

Cmd et R maintenue au redemarrage


----------



## polux748 (15 Juillet 2012)

Ou sinon, vu que j'ai Lion USB, je pourrais te le prêter le temps d'un installe.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juillet 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Cmd et R maintenue au redemarrage


et aller voir dans le menu Utilitaires


----------



## roms-7973 (16 Juillet 2012)

j'ai essayer cmd r sa ne fonctionne pas la cmd c'est bien la pomme pres de l'espace a gauche ? sinon quand je fais la pomme + s au demarrage la sa fonctionne et alors il fais ecran noir avec plein de ligne mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre merci de m'aider et aussi mon itunes ne foctionne pas c'est normal ? il me dit itune store s'atturé...


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Juillet 2012)

S'il dit qu'il n'a plus les cd d'installations, ça sous entend qu'il les avait auparavant.
En plus, il parle de la touche avec une pomme, j'espère ne pas dire de bêtises mais sur les nouvelles machines il n'y a plus la touche avec la pomme donc ça ne doit pas être un macbook avec lion installé à l'achat. Cela dit, je me trompe peut être sur ce point.
Donc le seul conseil, retrouve tes cd.


----------



## edd72 (16 Juillet 2012)

roms-7973 a dit:


> j'ai essayer cmd r sa ne fonctionne pas la cmd c'est bien la pomme pres de l'espace a gauche ? sinon quand je fais la pomme + s au demarrage la sa fonctionne et alors il fais ecran noir avec plein de ligne mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre merci de m'aider et aussi mon itunes ne foctionne pas c'est normal ? il me dit itune store s'atturé...



Et en maintenant ALT en démarrant?


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

ça devient un peu louche http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/p...t-trouve-plus-le-cd-1173812.html#post12177022  deux mac en deux mois ... perdu mot de passe etc....


----------



## Nyrvan (7 Août 2012)

J'avoue que je me suis posé la question sur la légalité du Mac en question... Mais bon, cela faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu un truc genre "j'ai acheté un Mac non formaté et sans CD d'origine, comment je fais pour outrepasser le code ?".


----------

